# Dead Man Eating



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Final meal requests from death row inmates prior to execution. It hasn't been updated in a year, but still very interesting;

http://www.deadmaneating.com


----------



## Glock23 (May 16, 2008)

john washington *hightower*
georgia
june 26, 2007
four fried pork chops, collard greens with boiled okra and "boiling meat", fried corn, fried fatback, fried green tomatoes, cornbread, lemonade, one pint of strawberry ice cream and three glazed donuts.

They killed officer Hightower? Nooooooooo!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That is pretty interesting.

What would all of you have for your last meal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> What would all of you have for your last meal?


I'd probably be too sick to eat, but for the sake of conversation and keeping in mind that alcohol is prohibited;

Caesar salad with no anchovies, teriyaki steak tips medium-rare, garlic mashed potatoes, corn on the cob w/butter, Mississippi mud ice cream, Diet Vanilla Pepsi, and coffee.

I also think it's awesome how that website titles their archives "Past Dinner Guests".


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

no idea what I would ask for a last meal, but my last request would be to have a stunt double stand in for the execution.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The three Jessicas.......in order by height!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd have to go for chicken fra diavlo, some nice italian bread, with boston cream pie for desert.


----------



## Glock23 (May 16, 2008)

I'll have the never ending fries from red robin and eat them very slowly.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kimchi....no one would get close enough to stick the needle in


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

A 12 pack of Budweiser.


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

Fried Fatback? I would have what rules the world....... Pussy


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would request lasagna w/extra cheese, a lobster, chocolate shake, but probably wouldn't be able to eat it because of what would be coming next.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

lpwpd722 said:


> I would request lasagna w/extra cheese, a lobster, chocolate shake, but probably wouldn't be able to eat it because of what would be coming next.


Look at the bright side; no guilt over all those extra calories!


----------

